# NH Powerstar 75 vs Kioti RX7320



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I'm considering a new tractor, I think something in the 75 hp class is enough for my uses. I currently have a Kioti DK50 HST SE that I bought in 2014, because at the time it was the most tractor I could get for the money and was easy enough to operate that my late wife could handle it with no issues. She loved that tractor...

I've been happy enough with the Kioti that I'm thinking about getting another one. However, due to current economic conditions they are few and far between, and my dealer is telling me I'd have to order one to see if I even like it, because they fly off the lot the minute they arrive. 

Anyway, I've looked at the NH Powerstar and Workmaster tractors before, and of the two the Powerstar seems like the better of the two NH options.

I'd love to hear what someone who has had one (or both) of these tractors have to say about them and what they would recommend.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

SwingOak said:


> I'm considering a new tractor, I think something in the 75 hp class is enough for my uses. I currently have a Kioti DK50 HST SE that I bought in 2014, because at the time it was the most tractor I could get for the money and was easy enough to operate that my late wife could handle it with no issues. She loved that tractor...
> 
> I've been happy enough with the Kioti that I'm thinking about getting another one. However, due to current economic conditions they are few and far between, and my dealer is telling me I'd have to order one to see if I even like it, because they fly off the lot the minute they arrive.
> 
> ...





SwingOak said:


> I'm considering a new tractor, I think something in the 75 hp class is enough for my uses. I currently have a Kioti DK50 HST SE that I bought in 2014, because at the time it was the most tractor I could get for the money and was easy enough to operate that my late wife could handle it with no issues. She loved that tractor...
> 
> I've been happy enough with the Kioti that I'm thinking about getting another one. However, due to current economic conditions they are few and far between, and my dealer is telling me I'd have to order one to see if I even like it, because they fly off the lot the minute they arrive.
> 
> ...


Have powerstar 75 used it to rake and Ted mostly no loader very happy with it so far. My dealer has 2 on the lot right now Dejong equipment Beecher IL might be worth a look on the internet


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I don’t own either but have ran both. I have friends who own these tractors. They both run very well, the hydraulics seem to be a little faster on the NH. If you get the NH get one with the parking brake instead of the park I’m the shifter, a couple of my friends have had issues with those when parking on slopes. The Kioti’s have been nice, but have had some mechanical issues that have been hard to resolve. Two friends that have them have given up on them getting fixed and traded them. Personally I would go for the power star NH.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

My dealer got the Kioti in, and when I compared it to the Workmaster I liked the Kioti better. The cab felt bigger and the way the controls are positioned I can get in and out of the Kioti on both sides, the NH shifter on the right makes it a little tight. I also liked the electronic clutch button right on the shifter. Add in the much lower cost for the Kioti and that I get 6 years to finance at 0% down at 0% interest it wasn’t a tough choice.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I use to be a orange man but I've had a lot of trouble out of mine this made the third one I have owned as long as you are not on hills you will be fine but if it's step ground something in the rear end want hold up mine has just over 600 houses on it and they have kept it almost as much as I have.


----------



## Macndee (Jun 7, 2019)

I had a choice between a 7320 and a Deere 5075e this spring with the Deere having a more solid delivery date.
also, JD gave me 17k for my DK4510hs with a little under 500 hours ( great tractor by the way)
love the Deere and the deal was excellent. the only thing I miss is the push button declutch.
Cheers, Mac


----------

